# Why won't my posts show up?



## COD4 (Jan 15, 2008)

I have two different posts that said "they need to be approved by a moderator before being posted"

How long do I have to wait? I have been waiting on one of them for over 12 hours, what's up?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 15, 2008)

sorry. they slip by. i will now go look for them.


----------



## COD4 (Jan 16, 2008)

But how long till my training wheels come off and I can make posts like a big boy?


----------



## slappyboy (Jan 16, 2008)

I can make posts but I cant send or recieve messages do I have to wait on that since Im new or is that only for certain members?


----------



## bwinn27 (Jan 16, 2008)

i never had that problem is this something new?


----------



## slappyboy (Jan 16, 2008)

Actually I cant start a thread just add to ones already started and I cant edit a post as I was gonna add this to the above but can't cannot chat either?????Anyone can help??


----------



## COD4 (Jan 16, 2008)

Yea, I'm missing another post I think


----------



## hemphippie420 (Jan 17, 2008)

i can send messages but cant do posts can any one help me?


----------



## LosRetardos (Jan 17, 2008)

Yes, I Cant Start Threads As Well Only Answer Them


----------



## Fake Plastic Trees (Jan 17, 2008)

Excellent sounds like they've taken measures to stop some of the trolls, nice one guys. Sorry to those who are having problems for the first few hours/days.


----------



## COD4 (Jan 17, 2008)

I'm failing to see how keeping people from properly using the forums is a success, but oook. I mean, just because people are new doesn't mean their ability to post should be disabled, that's no way to welcome new people. I used to own a large forum, I would never dream of doing something like that. I mean, it would be better to just ban people right off the bat then to hamper everyones posting. Just remove the troupble makers from the start ya know...

I'm just saying you should try to make new members feel as welcome as possible is all =T


----------



## jsbfootball (Jan 17, 2008)

well if your have owned another forum then you would obviously know the annoyance of trollers....so i think this is a great feature to the customed members of RIU....although i didnt have to go throught it once your past the trial stage i think you will agree that this measure of prevention is right....or im just stoned!


----------



## Zekedogg (Jan 17, 2008)

COD4 said:


> I have two different posts that said "they need to be approved by a moderator before being posted"
> 
> How long do I have to wait? I have been waiting on one of them for over 12 hours, what's up?


 
I will straight rape you in Call of Duty 4 doggy dogg


----------



## COD4 (Jan 19, 2008)

Zekedogg said:


> I will straight rape you in Call of Duty 4 doggy dogg


I just started playing a few days before I signed up here, I think I'm ranked up to like level 32 or something. The reason I used COD4 as my username is because my internet nickname or 'handle' is very unique and it's VERY easy to find out who I am if I use it, so I just used the first thing that came to mind


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 19, 2008)

COD4 said:


> I'm failing to see how keeping people from properly using the forums is a success, but oook. I mean, just because people are new doesn't mean their ability to post should be disabled, that's no way to welcome new people. I used to own a large forum, I would never dream of doing something like that. I mean, it would be better to just ban people right off the bat then to hamper everyones posting. Just remove the troupble makers from the start ya know...
> 
> I'm just saying you should try to make new members feel as welcome as possible is all =T



that's it, you're banned.  j/k. 

some people get moderated, some don't. i'm not very computer smart so i'm not sure why. i know if your post count is low, not sure how low, and you post " hot links" (mmmmmm sausages) then they get moderated. it's then just a matter of a mod approving them. sometimes they slip by. i haven't found the "threads needing approval" page or i would spend more time there. when i do see them i approve them. i'm not sure how to approve an account though.


----------



## nroth (Feb 4, 2008)

Hey, I posted a thread needing approval last night. The title is along the lines of first grow high power led's (lots of pics). I'd appreciate if someone could look into it, its been probably 12 hours, maybe a little more. Thanks!


----------



## potroast (Feb 4, 2008)

nroth said:


> Hey, I posted a thread needing approval last night. The title is along the lines of first grow high power led's (lots of pics). I'd appreciate if someone could look into it, its been probably 12 hours, maybe a little more. Thanks!



I fixed your post, nroth. Welcome to Rollitup!


----------



## Antigen (Feb 19, 2008)

Hey, I made my first post about 24 hours ago and I got the "needs approval" message. It was a new thread, in the plant problems forum with the subject "clones turning yellow/growing slow" or something to that effect. 

I had links to pictures hosted on another site in the post (before I saw that I could upload pics directly to this site). Should I upload the pics to this site and repost the message or is it OK that I have them linked from another site?

Thanks!
Antigen


----------



## Antigen (Feb 20, 2008)

Hi, I reposted my post with the picture links to this site instead of an outside one and I still got the "needs approval" message. Now I think I've got two of the same post waiting for approval, just with different picture links. I'm not sure how to get the original one with the old links out of the "approval queue".

Sorry for any problems I may have caused.


----------



## nroth (Feb 20, 2008)

Yeah, try to get ahold of a mod.....your post ends up like that if you have too many links in it. You could try posting half of your pictures at first with the thread. Then reply to your own thread with the rest.


----------



## potroastV2 (Feb 22, 2008)

The system filters users that have below x posts, it runs those posts against a spam database to test the post/thread for spam if it gets flagged then it get put up for moderation.


----------



## knowboddy (May 22, 2008)

I'm in the same boat. I don't have many posts because I'm usually on another forum but there's a pretty strong favoritism there for certain products so I wanted to ask a question about hydroponic additives here where I could hopefully get a less biased opinion.

But I don't have any links or anything in my post, so I don't know why it got flagged.

I wasn't paying attention the first time, though, and I didn't see the message about waiting for moderation. I was watching TV, sorry. I checked back later and saw that it wasn't showing up so I just figured I'd messed up somehow and posted it again. So now it's in the queue twice - one should just be deleted.

Sorry for the trouble.

By the way, this thread is hard to find. I searched for a bunch of different terms but it wasn't until I tried "moderator approval" that it came up. It should probably be stickied or put into a FAQ or something nice and visible for newbies.

Thanks


edit -- LOL, I just noticed that my post got approved while I was writing this. Thanks to whoever did that.


----------



## Lacy (May 22, 2008)

*Haha. Buddy. I almost choked on my drink reading this. *
*Too friggin funny.  training wheels*


COD4 said:


> But how long till my training wheels come off and I can make posts like a big boy?


----------



## mac88 (Jun 3, 2008)

Thanks for the info


----------



## anferndizzle (Jun 11, 2008)

*waits patiently for a moderator to ok my grow journal*


----------



## potroast (Jun 12, 2008)

Anferndrizzle, your journal post has too many pictures in it, and the pictures are much too large. It takes 6 screens to view 1 picture.

Try making the pictures smaller in size, and resolution, and don't put so many in 1 post.

HTH


----------



## anferndizzle (Jun 12, 2008)

Thank you mod, I will shrink my photo's down to 800x600, how many photos per post would you recommend?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 12, 2008)

anferndizzle said:


> Thank you mod, I will shrink my photo's down to 800x600, how many photos per post would you recommend?



if you load them using the "attachments" feature, instead of photobucket, you can put as many as you want. when loaded thru rollitup they appear as "thumbnalis" and are much easier to view. you can click the paper clip in the tool bar or scroll down to the "attachments" area to load pics.


----------

